# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Does ToS have any current anticheat?

## NullGen54

I haven't really played this game much since it's release, does anyone know of any anticheat the game uses at the moment? Does it detect common tools like Cheat Engine or Olly, can memory edits be done without crashing? 

Thanks in advance if anyone can help out, I'm interested in reversing on it but would like to know a little more from people who have dabbled with it already.

----------


## omghaxla

Ollydbg:

aadp4olly, PhantOm and ScyllaHide

Cheat Engine:

Can't attach debugger (i can't not sure about others)

----------

